# Meyer e58h right angle not right angle



## Bill56 (Jan 20, 2017)

Changed all parts last year except dual pilot valve changed it now and it's harder to push back it had no spring with it does anybody no the size of the spring I have pressure when I tighten up the top one it might be pushing on the ball and letting fluid leak down. When I took the old ones out the top one the ball was almost out it wasn't in like the new ones. A picture of spring would be great also does the spring go over the fat part of the valve or rest at the bottom. And does the fat part go from the top down with spring under it thank you


----------



## Bill56 (Jan 20, 2017)

Bill56 said:


> Changed all parts last year except dual pilot valve changed it now and it's harder to push back it had no spring with it does anybody no the size of the spring I have pressure when I tighten up the top one it might be pushing on the ball and letting fluid leak down. When I took the old ones out the top one the ball was almost out it wasn't in like the new ones. A picture of spring would be great also does the spring go over the fat part of the valve or rest at the bottom. And does the fat part go from the top down with spring under it thank you


Has anybody worked on an e58 I think there is pressure on pilot valve pushing on ball a releasing fluid if I leave spring out will it still angle any help would be great


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The Meyer expert here hasn't been around much yet. Did you download the repair Manuel yet and go through it?


----------



## Bill56 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Randall yes I did. I changed all connectors couplers crossover valve and the c valve the last thing was the dual pilot valve the top one the ball was pushed almost out they are in and the spring was bent the valve was twisted to one side so I put the new one in. But the only thing I did was before I put it together I stretched the spring more. I'm thinking when I tightened it back up it might be putting pressure on the ball and holding it open a little and the fluid leaks in. When I just go to the right with the switch it starts to go left then right. Then when released it goes to left a little. Change the switch doesn't do that at start but stills go left when fully right a little. Running out of ideas plow works fast and great just that one problem. Even cleaned out unit and filters even the one inside top of unit inside. I just don't know if any other valve would cause it.
Thank you


----------



## Bill56 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok test I did today was remove spring from dual pilot valve and put valve back in tried it still holds left but now can push back right about 8 inches then hard as a rock any idea and I'm thinking if it was full of fluid to right I bet it would have been solid. I think with out the spring it can't fill all the way up you lose a little fluid. Still trying.


----------



## Bill56 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi all new update just want to know maybe this might help me I did change every thing and I said it won't hold right but if I push on it to right I can push it to left and back to right again I don't know if I said the bag for the crossover was open when I bought it they said it was the last one they had can anyone tell me can it been switch with a bad one it does come apart one piece valve what should I look for if it is bad and if they break does any piece stay inside unit. Thank you for your help


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

This link you can enlarge and shows the pilot valve parts,spring goes to long end.-https://ww2.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-819R7.pdf. This is what the updated kit looks like--https://www.rcpw.com/snow-plow-parts/meyer-check-valves/15965.html Also remember,you may have to bleed cylinders after working on the unit.


----------



## Bill56 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you bob I have it that way spring down to long part facing toward bottom of unit. I have a question the check valve was new they said but the bag was open and it will sway both ways if I keep going back and forth on the cross valve if you hit something hard does the pin break and stay in unit because did the same with new one that's where I started with crossover if you disconnect lines plow holds solid both ways new couplers on all no leaks it's a one piece crossover valve new one don't seem to have pressure when you turn screw in like old one I hope they didn't change anything in part. Also does that pin stick out on the bottom of crossover valve. One more thing I switched angle so left is right and right is left well it was the right would hold and the left you could push. Any thing to try or test thank you bill


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

@kimber750 is your guy, but like Randall said, he isn't on much these days.


----------



## Bill56 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you can I contact him to start a conversation


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

OK.There is an early and a late model PA block for the e-58h.The older one is discontinued.You may have mixed wrong parts.I recommend you call Smith Brothers Plow Parts,I deal with them,they know almost everythng about Meyers,even the old units,and are very friendly.Be standing in front of your pump unit when you call,to save time.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mountain Bob said:


> OK.There is an early and a late model PA block for the e-58h.The older one is discontinued.You may have mixed wrong parts.I recommend you call Smith Brothers Plow Parts,I deal with them,they know almost everythng about Meyers,even the old units,and are very friendly.Be standing in front of your pump unit when you call,to save time.


I have been to their place , nice people.


----------



## Bill56 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok thank you I will call them and let you know how I make out. 
Thank you again bill


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bill56 said:


> Thank you can I contact him to start a conversation


Get it working?


----------



## Bill56 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi no not yet I put everything new. But the first thing I put in was the crossover valve and the bag was open they said it was new I did everything else after that and it stills holds left but right I can push back and then can push left and push right again. I never said that early because I never tried it how can you tell if crossover valve bad and does that pin inside break inside unit. Thank you


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bill56 said:


> Hi no not yet I put everything new. But the first thing I put in was the crossover valve and the bag was open they said it was new I did everything else after that and it stills holds left but right I can push back and then can push left and push right again. I never said that early because I never tried it how can you tell if crossover valve bad and does that pin inside break inside unit. Thank you


Start by going on the U toob and watching smith bros video on crossover valve install. Then watch it again. If anything at all looks different than what you did you will need to reinstall the crossover. It sounds like a crossover issue but could be a few other things. Did this pump ever work right or did you get it with this issue? When was pump last rebuilt? How dirty was the inside? Did it have water in the fluid?


----------



## Bill56 (Jan 20, 2017)

When I got it it would not hold either way took apart clean out top cyl and screens put back together same changed c valve new same changed crossover valve new but bag was open when I got it same thing put new couplers on the right ones for e58h all new holds left not right changed dual pilot valve because ball was James almost out of socket new ones did not have a new spring but still same no hold right when I move switch to go right and let go you see the plow turns left a little I tried new switch did the same it seems like it's not holding pressure when release the switch I also switched hoses so left went right and right went left. Then it holds right and not left going crazy out of ideas. Works fast up and side to side just not holding right. Any thing to look for
Will any else cause this. Thank you


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

You are using switches with an E58? Switches and slick stick will always bounce back to left when letting off the control. The don't have the soft stop feature. Basically the valves closes before the motor stops spinning causing plow to jerk back to the left.


----------



## Bill56 (Jan 20, 2017)

The only thing I didn't do was the pa block like take off and blow out the only thing I found when I took apart the dual pilot valve was the valve was on a angle and used old spring don't have new one but does the spring fit all the on the fat side of the valve and the fat side go face down toward bottom of unit. Might sound funny if I raise plow and turn to right it holds about 6 to 8 inches and holds fine put I push left and right it will after a while go back and forth. if I put the two hoses together plow holds both ways. What does the pilot valve spring do because the spring was bent when I first took apart I straighten it could it be weak and bend when turning plow. Thank you for helping me. I am trying to explain it the best I can. No leaks anywhere. Anything else could cause this problem. Thank you again bill


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Pilot valve holds the plows angle. When the pump is activated to angle the plow some of the hydraulic pressure is sent to the pilot valve to open the check ball to allow fluid to leave angle rams. If this is not moving freely the plow may not angle or will not hold angle. Stretching a spring will not help, may actually make it worse. sounds like you may have more than one issue. I would suggest downloading the manual from Meyer site and doing a complete rebuild. In the long run it is cheap insurance. 

To be honest I am having trouble understanding exactly what the issue is. Seems like plow won't hold angle but you also said it jerks back when letting off going right(which is normal if not using touch pad or pistol control). Also if hoses are tied together plow should be able to angled by hand, you state it won't move like this. So I don't think I completely understand what all the issues are.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

So lets make this a little easier for me.

Can you angle the plow by hand when everything is connected to pump?

What are you using for controls?

You replaced C valve, pilot but not the spring, had pump open to clean reservoir but didn't replace any seals, correct?

Does pilot move freely without binding, no wobbling around?

How does the seat look where the pilot check ball sits? You can try re-seating the ball with a brass drift and a solid hit with a hammer, nothing crazy.


----------

